# Wood gate design



## Kirkland (Dec 27, 2020)

I need some insight on building a custom gate. The gate needs to be 8'. I would like to have a barn door style, but the grade is too much to dig to make the gate remain level when opening. The only idea I have is put the hinge on the high side


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

What is your construction field so we can better assist you

Mike


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just to clarify, the gate needs to be 8' wide, and the ground slopes from side of opening to the other side of opening.

Is that correct?


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

8 ft barn door style gate is going to be pretty heavy. Hope you have good hinges and a substantial post set deep into the ground.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Hinge on the high side, steel frame for the gate, post on either side with beam across the top. I'd use steel posts to keep the whole thing ridged.


----------



## TPS BOCO (Jan 30, 2018)

Double gate or bolt-on 8' panel instead. Depends on usage, etc.......


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Without proper support, gates will sag, even short ones. I recently helped a neighbor replace his fence and he wanted a 4 foot wide gate. I made sure it was perfectly level across the top and asked him to pick up a spring loaded wheel that could be attached to help support the gate when it was in any position, open or closed. That hasn’t happened yet and of course the gate now sags. Small things like that bother me.


----------



## TPS BOCO (Jan 30, 2018)

Main gate tricks

-I cheat the latch side up anywhere from 1/4"-1/2" at first. Also if there is play in the hinges attach to post 1st then pull gate side down before attaching.(Just gotta be precise with the latch setting)

-Diagonal brace angle from bottom hinge side cut should be more than 45 degrees.(Running more up than across) Another option is cable and turnbuckle.(bottom latch to top hinge)

-Last trick, keep some nice straight boards in the garage to dry out.(HD cedar is usually pretty dry too) 'Green' cedar or PT weighs a ton at first and promotes the sag; probably weighs 50% less after a year.

Likewise, little stuff like this drives me nuts- bet that wasn't apparent....... 



wallmaxx said:


> Without proper support, gates will sag, even short ones. I recently helped a neighbor replace his fence and he wanted a 4 foot wide gate. I made sure it was perfectly level across the top and asked him to pick up a spring loaded wheel that could be attached to help support the gate when it was in any position, open or closed. That hasn’t happened yet and of course the gate now sags. Small things like that bother me.
> View attachment 507559
> 
> View attachment 507560
> ...


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Pounder said:


> Hinge on the high side, steel frame for the gate, post on either side with beam across the top. I'd use steel posts to keep the whole thing ridged.


Cattle gates work good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I run all my gates with the 2x4 on edge so they deflect less

I like these for larger gate. An added bonus is you can add a opener easy.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I run all my gates with the 2x4 on edge so they deflect less
> 
> I like these for larger gate. An added bonus is you can add a opener easy.
> View attachment 507566
> View attachment 507567


Thats nice....I like it. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkland (Dec 27, 2020)

hdavis said:


> Just to clarify, the gate needs to be 8' wide, and the ground slopes from side of opening to the other side of opening.
> 
> Is that correct?


Yes sir


A&E Exteriors said:


> Thats nice....I like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks. that picture is exactly what I had in mindf


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Done


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Start a separate thread on this, Wall. Thanks.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Patethaor said:


> Are wood gates a good choice now?


If wood gates are what you want, then they're a good choice.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Patethaor said:


> Are wood gates a good choice now?


good choice for what? what type wood are you referring to .how will it be built .


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Maybe.


----------

